# AST's Anabolic Rush



## rottsnhell (Jul 15, 2009)

Has anyone here tried this product? If so what do you think about it? Thanks....


----------



## mac762339 (Jul 15, 2009)

That an over the counter or gear ? Whats the results you are suppose to recieve from it?


----------



## rottsnhell (Jul 16, 2009)

Its a supplement. this stuff. http://www.dpsnutrition.net/get_item_as144.htm i'm lookin for a drink for during my workouts. only thing with this one is no carbs or protein.  but i could always add some.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 17, 2009)

rottsnhell said:


> Its a supplement. this stuff. http://www.dpsnutrition.net/get_item_as144.htm i'm lookin for a drink for during my workouts. only thing with this one is no carbs or protein.  but i could always add some.



I used some AST products regular years ago and liked them,,but never this.
If you try it let us know how it works for you.


----------

